# AR Prices



## WesinTX (Jan 23, 2011)

It's funny that AR's are over $2000 Asking price. I went to Pasadena this weekend and there was 20 outside, 5 at the end of every aisle 20 on every dealers table. How can something cost so much when there so many in the market? And everybody selling but nobody buying?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Because we're on the tail end of the nuttiness: most of the people that wanted one either have them or are priced out of the market. It'll probably start creeping down soon..


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Because we're on the tail end of the nuttiness: most of the people that wanted one either have them or are priced out of the market. It'll probably start creeping down soon..


Exactly!


----------



## WesinTX (Jan 23, 2011)

I was mainly trying to point out how retarded all of this is!


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

nothin retarded about business and supply vs demand
i wanted an ar15 but before 12/14 i just purchased my handgun and was looking to get a rifle later, then finally the ar15
unfortunately, kids lost their lives, public panic, polititians do their thing...had to buy an ar15 when a lol price 1000, bout 20% markup. beggars cant be choosers..
if the ban happens, im good. if it doesnt, well i got 30 days to return it.


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

i guess its not about supply and demand anymore, its pure greed.


----------



## WesinTX (Jan 23, 2011)

It is about greed when supply WAY outweighs demand and prices are still that high. Greedy people still trying to keep a BIG money making panic going.


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

pelochas said:


> nothin retarded about business and supply vs demand
> i wanted an ar15 but before 12/14 i just purchased my handgun and was looking to get a rifle later, then finally the ar15
> unfortunately, kids lost their lives, public panic, polititians do their thing...had to buy an ar15 when a lol price 1000, bout 20% markup. beggars cant be choosers..
> if the ban happens, im good. if it doesnt, well i got 30 days to return it.


What LGS has this policy?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

WesinTX said:


> It is about greed when supply WAY outweighs demand and prices are still that high. Greedy people still trying to keep a BIG money making panic going.


Are you looking to buy an AR?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

WesinTX said:


> It is about greed when supply WAY outweighs demand and prices are still that high. Greedy people still trying to keep a BIG money making panic going.


That supply doesn't "WAY" outweigh demand just yet: there's still a lot of demand out there. It basically just streamlined the market down to the crowd that USED to buy AR's, and the casual hunter and shooter just can't justify the cash outlay for "just something they always thought they oughta get"...

Also, remember those aren't all bottom-end Stags, DPMS, and Bushmasters: there were $2000-3000 rifles BEFORE all of this started,too: just because there's a monster price tag doesn't necessarily mean that it's that far out of line.. That $2000 for low-end guns isn't unprecedented, either: remember that the old pre-ban guns went for that kind of money and more during the last AWB, and they are pretty much identical to the "post-expiration" guns that we have seen coming out in recent years without the constraints of the AWB.

Beyond that, this IS basically supply and demand at this point: a LOT of that increase was at the distributor and manufacturer level when some of those guns were ordered and allocated a month ago, and that really WAS a severe shortage at the time, and prices are going to naturally go up: remember that NOTHING you see on the tables was probably there in December: EVERYBODY got completely cleaned out, and what we're seeing now is Post-Sandy Hook guns with commensurate prices..

It's going to take some time for the prices to come down, and I personally doubt we'll ever see what we were seeing over the last few years as far as prices go: the $49 stripped lowers I bought last January have gone the way of the passenger pigeon, never to return.. I'd say the bottom-dollar AR is going to be in the thousand-buck range when it bottoms out, if not more..


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

If the price is not right, then what we need is more laws about how guns and bought and sold. The Government can help us through this!


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Bobby Miller said:


> If the price is not right, then what we need is more laws about how guns and bought and sold. The Government can help us through this!


 this^:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock please move outta the country


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Don't we have a sarcasm smiley now?




:sarcasm


----------



## WesinTX (Jan 23, 2011)

No, I'm not looking to buy one. I've been tinkering with guns for years, I've gone to a lot of gunshows, gun shops, and pawn shops. I'm just amazed at all this craziness, and I still can't get past how many we're selling with nobody buying. As far as being "high end" the only real difference between a "upper end" and "lower end" ar is the name stamed on the side, and I will assure you these were not all Colt, Wilson, or Les Baer.


----------



## WesinTX (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh yeah, and we do need government regulation of ar prices!:sarcasm


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

WesinTX said:


> No, I'm not looking to buy one. I've been tinkering with guns for years, I've gone to a lot of gunshows, gun shops, and pawn shops. I'm just amazed at all this craziness, and I still can't get past how many we're selling with nobody buying.


How many we're selling with nobody buying.

Yeah, that makes sense...



WesinTX said:


> As far as being "high end" the only real difference between a "upper end" and "lower end" ar is the name stamed on the side, and I will assure you these were not all Colt, Wilson, or Les Baer.


Right. Okay. Whatever you say.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

brotherDave said:


> What LGS has this policy?


Carters Country


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

dwilliams35 said:


> How many we're selling with nobody buying.
> 
> Yeah, that makes sense...
> 
> .


nobody buying? really makes no sense. plenty of AR selling at a fair price of $1k to $2k, check gunbroker, all day ar sells at $1k for bushy or dpms, $2k for colts, dd, etc. for what they sell, profit is about $200-300 for low end ARs, $500 for higher ARs. For a business, 40% profit is avg...sounds fishy as if you are looking to buy an AR for pre Sandy Hook price.


----------



## jamrice (Mar 6, 2010)

The prices are already coming down.
You can see it week by week.
I have already notices several ARs new in the very low $1k.
Even saw a few around $700-900. 
They didn't last long, but there they were, I could have grabbed one but they are not for me.
But they will be back.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I talked to someone who went to the gunshow this weekend and he said prices are coming down on guns but no ammo.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

jamrice said:


> The prices are already coming down.
> You can see it week by week.
> I have already notices several ARs new in the very low $1k.
> Even saw a few around $700-900.
> ...


Yep as the day wore on yesterday the prices seem to start dropping. There were quite a few that fell to under $1000.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I am all for capitalism and making a buck and if the seller and buyer are happy then no problem but we should look out for our fellow 2 coolers and warn them of what a rip off some of these sales on our classifieds are. $3000 for a $1500 gun $2000 for a $800 gun etc etc if nobody buys at this price then teh prices will stabilize and everything will go back to normal. There is not going to be ban on semi's!!!! So just wait a few more months and the shelves will be stocked again


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

wondering if the $600 AR will ever be available again. Academy / Walmart get a couple of ARs in every week, priced below $800 or retail price. But at two to four a week,are the manufacturers building and sending the low count to big chain stores and sending more to gun dealers? Dealers are not selling them at those prices. Stuff is like gasoline prices, never going down.

Reading comments made by DPMS. ""Today, Adam Ballard, Product Manager for DPMS — home to 115 employees, 37 of us who are veterans —, testified in front of the Minnesota Public Safety and Policy Committee against HF421; a bill designed to ban modern sporting rifles (so-called "assault weapons"). This bill would close our doors, put a great number of hard-working Americans out of work and infringe upon the rights of millions of lawful gun owners in Minnesota ""

I dont beleive the ban will pass but every state can do their thing. Closing the doors? wow


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Texas would gladly accept all gun makers.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

Just left Academy. About ten ARs were already claimed. Probably since 5am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

pelochas said:


> Just left Academy. About ten ARs were already claimed. Probably since 5am.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because the dipsh*ts that have nothing better to do are still buying them to make a buck.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Feels like things are calming down. That is until our fearless leader decides to put himself in front of the cameras again to beat his chest about "What needs to be done".


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

pelochas said:


> Just left Academy. About ten ARs were already claimed. Probably since 5am.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Capitalism is alive and well....:biggrin:


----------



## Loden (Sep 16, 2012)

*Academy Ammo*

I just left Academy and they have limited ammo purchase for pistol, 223, and 308 to 1 box per customer of each caliber, and 3 box total limit. You have to go to the service desk to buy it (don't even keep it in sporting goods anymore). They said you better be there waiting when they open.


----------

